# Cardstock construction video



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

We have just uploaded our second YouTube video tutorial. This one is based on our online Cardstock Construction tutorial and uses a 1970's house as an example. The video is generic in nature but shows both an N scale and an HO scale version. They are also available in O and OO. Here is the link:
http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/tutorials/cardstock_video.html

This is the N scale example:









This is the HO scale version done using Model Builder software:


----------

